# Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...



## Meisterjäger (30. Dez. 2010)

Guten Abend, liebe Freunde des Gartenteichs!

Ich melde mich heute Abend mit leider unerfreulichen Nachrichten.
In den letzten drei Monaten ging leider meine Ehe in die Brüche. Das bedeutete auch, daß ich unser Haus mit meinem geliebten Gartenteich aufgeben musste.

Ich habe hier im Forum viele Stunden verbracht, viel Wissenwertes erfahren und auch viele nette Leute kennengelernt.
Mein Teich hat sich mithilfe des Forums prächtig entwickelt!
Leider muss ich meinen Teich in eine ungewisse Zukunft entlassen.


Ich möchte mich darum nun, auf unbestimmte Zeit vom Forum abmelden.
Für die Zukunft plane ich, mir ein neues Zuhause, mit einer neuen Möglichkeit zum Bau eines Gartenteiches zuzulegen. Dann würde ich hier sehr gerne wieder mitmischen.
Vielleicht darf ich ja mein Profil solange behalten?

Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch alles erdenklich Gute!

Euer Peter


----------



## Dr.J (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Hallo Peter,

das sind sehr traurige Nachrichten. Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls alles erdenklich Gute für die Zukunft und sei dir sicher, du darfst dein Profil behalten.


----------



## Christine (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Hallo Peter,

das tut mir sehr leid zu hören. :knuddel

Du bist uns hier jederzeit willkommen - vielleicht magst ja wenigstens mal beim Bilderrätsel reinschauen.

Ich drück Dir ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche Dir, dass das nächste Jahr besser wird als das jetzt gehende...

Gaaaanz....


----------



## Wanderra (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Hallo Peter!

Kopf hoch!


Gruß Jens


----------



## JoeBaxter (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

So traurig die Nachricht auch ist . Bleib uns im Forum erhalten


----------



## danyvet (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Hallo Peter,

das tut mir sehr leid für dich :-(
Wünsche dir, dass es bald wieder aufwärts geht, und du dein Glück wieder findest.
Alles Gute und hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## tipit (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Hallo Meisterjäger,

es geht immer weiter im Leben. Wenn Du einen neuen Ankerplatz gefunden hast, fang von vorne an´und Dein Teich wird besser als der alte .
Alles Gute Mann,

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Dodi (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Hallo Peter,

das tut mir sehr leid für Dich. 
Ich wünsche Dir, das Du Dich schnell fängst und alles Gute für Deine Zukunft!


----------



## robsig12 (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Hallo Peter,

eine traurige Nachricht zum neuem Jahr. Aber irgendwie lese ich auch Deine positive Einstellung und Ziele die Du hast aus deinen Zeilen. 

Lass Dich nicht hängen, das Leben geht immer weiter, und hoffentlich auch für Dich mit einem neuem Teich in unserem Forum. 

Bis demnächst.


----------



## Meisterjäger (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Hallo, liebe Freunde!

Vielen herzlichen Dank, für Eure freundlichen Worte!
Ich werde gerne mal hin und wieder hier ´reinschauen und auch mal einen Rateversuch im Bilderrätsel wagen! 

Nun werde ich erstmal schauen, wohin mich die Zukunft verschlägt und mir mein neues Leben einrichten! Für die Zukunft ist wie gesagt, ein neuer Gartenteich geplant, (Aber erstmal wieder einen Platz dafür finden) den ich dann gerne von Anfang an, hier mit Euch teilen möchte!

Bis dahin,
Euer Peter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Alles Gute Peter


----------



## Mercedesfreund (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

..tschüss Peter, laß uns nicht so lang allein, und viel Glück beim Neuanfang.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Nette und Ehrliche Worte Peter  Kopf hoch, ich bin sicher das wird irgendwann wieder was


----------



## Barbor (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Der Meisterjäger verabschiedet sich...*

Auch ich Dir wünsch  alles Gute.
Kopf Hoch , alles wird gut.


----------

